# Marriage saver ebook



## cao428 (Jun 26, 2008)

Has anyone purchased "the Relationship Saver" ebook by author RADOMIR SAMARDZIC advertised online? (link on this site) Repair Your Relationship or Marriage Today!

I was wondering how it is and if it's worth buying.


----------



## cao428 (Jun 26, 2008)

OK..I guess not..so another question. Has anyone seen Oprah's show with Dr. Gary Neuman and/or downloaded his ebook? I missed the show  but a friend sent me the ebook if anyone wants it I will email) 

It gives very good insight for women (and maybe men) as to why the male species cheats if they do, the alarming statistics and case studies. I haven't read it all yet (although I dove into 86 pages the first night) but it also offers a path for change for the relationship after the affair.

Good reading...


----------



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes. I have downloaded it, but I did not read it yet. I am very interested in knowing how the male mind thinks.


----------



## kiran23 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup I Have Downloaded this eBook.........
I"ll Read & Apply Properly in My Life.............


----------

